# Need help with "Submit" button on webpage...



## d44ve (Oct 8, 2011)

OK, so I am building a webpage for someone, nothing major. The client wants to have an online form so they can submit it for a quote. I have the form up and running (I just used an online form maker)

My question is this... Where does the "SUBMIT" button submit to? I click on it and it does nothing.

I can make it so that it pulls up their default browser and emails it to me. However, I do not want that. I would like to have it all done in the backround. 

Any help is always appreciated.

BTW, here is the link to the page so you can see the code...

http://youngdcs.com/form.html


----------



## Disparia (Oct 9, 2011)

The form action is set to: webformmailer.php (where the submit is submitting)

That file is taking the form data and mailing it to you. What do you want it to do instead of that?


----------



## d44ve (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually, I was able to figure it out and fixed it. Thanks!!


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2011)

Because I'm getting bored and for the benefit of someone else who chances upon this thread, I will answer it anyways.

Your current form header reads this:


```
<form action="/gdform.php" method="post">
```

Which means the data is being sent to gdform.php via POST (as opposed to GET). It can be accessed at gdform.php using the PHP $_POST variable.


----------

